# Graphite vs HAF



## mad1394 (Mar 13, 2011)

Should I stretch my budget and buy the Corsair graphite 600T or go cheapo and get the Cooler Master HAF 912 plus ?


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

mad1394 said:


> Should I stretch my budget and buy the Corsair graphite 600T or go cheapo and get the Cooler Master HAF 912 plus ?



I would go el´cheapo...as teh haf is a decent case weighing in teh price /performance ratio, & teh C600T in my opinion just "have teh l00ks" 
(well Its a gaming case that doesnt beat my FDD R3 in reviews/tests I´ve read & my case is not really a gaming case.:shadedshu)

Wait for more input by other members before making a final decision though.



//Dog


----------



## francis511 (Mar 13, 2011)

Corsair is a nice case...


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

francis511 said:


> Corsair is a nice case...



 ehum which one are u reffering to or are u just making a statement that teh company named Corsair is a nice case 

Im just messing with ya man...ofc. Corsair manufactures nice cases/chassis.

+ I see u own a Corsair case so I dont mean to "put your case in teh bargainbin"

I´d better go & knit some underwear now.

//Dog


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2011)

i would go to haf. both of them is nice and full features like cable management, water cooling ready, tool free design, haf looks more aggressive than graphite
on other side coz graphite is newer it would have features little bit better than haf


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a review from bit-tech: (About teh 600 ofc.)
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2010/09/23/corsair-graphite-600t-review/1

//Dog


----------



## Rowsol (Apr 2, 2011)

Haf 912 is one of the best for the money.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like the 600T I have, also if you wait just a bit it will (and maybe is already is direct from corsair) be available in white.  Had the HafX still like the 600T better, just has a better quality and feel to it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2011)

Doesn't Corsair have a smaller Obsidian-Graphite hybrid coming out in a few months that will be priced a little bit lower?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes sir 650D

600 white http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphi...hite-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html

650D http://www.corsair.com/cases/obsidian-series/obsidian-series-650d.html


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I just found the article about it. $200 will still be out of his budget. I say go with the 600T because I've played around with it and it's rock solid and has some very convenient features.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2011)

Corsair's MSRP is $259, I have to assume "that article" was a guestimate


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2011)

If you like the way both of them look get the HAF as you'll save money. I personally don't like the look of the HAF series and would rather spend my money on the more expensive, better looking case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess it pays to shop around Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Black Steel / Aluminu...


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the sophisticated look of the 600T, looks more like a better quality case to me.

My $0.02


----------



## AsRock (Apr 2, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I guess it pays to shop around Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Black Steel / Aluminu...



I would get that over the HAF for that price difference


And i like the Corsair Graphite Series 600T Black Steel / Plastic... over the HAF too.


----------



## makwy2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Dude, I love the simple professional looks of the Corsair 600T but unless that is your goal (looks) I would go with the CM HAF 912+ because it has EVERYTHING a person would want out of a reasonable case without a ridiculous price.

HAF > 600T unless you don't care about $$ and you do care about looks then 600T > HAF


----------



## sic_doni (Apr 5, 2011)

i think if you worries about the budget,
HAF 912 will be the wise one ...
but if the budget is not your worries...
(with my eyes close) i choose the Graphite


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

Fractal Design Define R3 Black ATX Mid Tower Silen...

The R3 is a decent case too if your looking for alternatives. The prices are a bit different in the UK but for $69.99 thats great and you save around $100 compared to the 600T.


----------

